# Does nobody make lights for a 40cm tank?



## Ash_bash (5 Mar 2021)

Does anyone make decent lights for a
40cm tank. 

Ive spent last few hours looking to no avail. they seem to jump from 30/35cm to 45/50cm, i don't think the kessil types will look very good with this setup. 

The only thing that may work is a twinstar 300sa v3. They say they only adjust to 36cm but surely they can extend further than 6cm. 



The tank i brought is a 40x26x26 optiwhite nano for a shallow iwugami I've got planned in the hall.

Any help would be greatly appreciated 
-thanks ash


----------



## oreo57 (5 Mar 2021)

What about 2 fluval nanos?
Or this:
Amazon product


----------



## alto (5 Mar 2021)

Chihiros (of course) has several options but the actual LED is the same as used in more standard light sizes, eg, 30cm or 36cm, so for more even light distribution you might look at 45cm units and consider alternate mounts/holders
Example
RGB A PLIS series LED SYSTEM - RGB A PLUS LED lighting system - Shanghai Ogino Biotechnology Co.,Ltd 

What does the aquarium manufacturer recommend/use?


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (5 Mar 2021)

oreo57 said:


> What about 2 fluval nanos?


That's an interesting light with 0 to 100% increases. Didn't even know they existed 👍


----------



## oreo57 (5 Mar 2021)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> That's an interesting light with 0 to 100% increases. Didn't even know they existed 👍


Yea, Chinese lights/brands pop up continually. It's like wack a mole at times.


----------



## alto (6 Mar 2021)

But don’t forget the stellar reviews 
(re Lominie Bar 15H Freshwater (or whatever ends up in the box))



> I like these lights a lot. They have been amazing for my planted freshwater tanks and would continue to buy these IF this company could get their description correct and quality control dealt with. I am very fond of the "Bar 15 freshwater" light. They are a perfect size for a 10g size and give you many options for light variation. However, I'm very frustrated with my last purchases of this light. They state that it comes with these quadchip leds which are very satisfying to the eye in the water, and make the combined colors blend well. Yet the last 3 of these lights I've purchased have been poorly put together and not the quad chips. Instead all individual led color chips which is NOT what the item description states. I would give these lights 5 stars hands down if I could receive the same light with consistency. in each Frustrated. Fix it, please. UPDATED 1\21\20: This company can not seem to get it right. I have now ordered 7 lights from this company. Only 1 of them has come correct. I have ordered the "Bar15 Freshwater", "Bar15 Planted" and the "Bar30 Planted" as well as others and only one came with the "quad-chip leds" like described. I keep getting a different light with all separate leds. THE ITEM DESCRIPTION IS WRONG AND DIFFERENT THAN WHAT YOU RECEIVE.
> I wish the company would just send me the light I ordered!! Also these do NOT work with a timer! Very frustrated customer!





> I bought this light so that I can change the color spectrum to better plant growth. There is no manual way to adjust the color spectrum. This has to be done via the remote. The resulting 4 channel mess that you have to play with to achieve the red spectrum is ridiculous. The wifi button on the remote doesn't work which isn't a big deal but just goes to show that this remote wasn't conceived for this light.
> The real negative thing is the seller. The seller messaged me multiple times offering to give me the light for free if I would leave a positive amazon review. I had to message them for the detailed instructions which albeit they provided. the user manual they provide is inadequate. I asked about the offer. They said I'd have to leave a positive review on amazon first and they'd send me another product for free and not the light they already sold me. This was not the original message.
> I bought this light because lominie seems to have really good reviews on here. I am guessing however that these reviews are a result of them promising individuals a cash back. So BEWARE!!! The rectangular tank light I bought is now used to light up a small room in the basement as I find it very cumbersome and useless as an aquarium light!
> 2 stars because it partly works as a light.



Then another reviewer still leaves 3 stars despite the light “breaking” after 2 weeks


----------



## oreo57 (6 Mar 2021)

alto said:


> But don’t forget the stellar reviews
> (re Lominie Bar 15H Freshwater (or whatever ends up in the box))
> 
> 
> ...


Well 85% 4 stars or better.. 
Not saying it is good or not. 
Most Chinese stuff will need a new power supply in 3 years.
10 inch deep, 10 inch wide tank doesn't need much..
Best thing going for it is it's dimmable.
Another brand. 
Amazon product

not crazy about the 2" on each side shortage.
I'd be temped to get the 41.4cm one and suspend it somehow..or re-bend the brackets.
THIS might be annoying though. Not sure why it behaves that way.



> How does time setting work?​
> Please note that when it reaches to the set lighting time, the light will not turn off, it will keep at the dimmest levels.


Always something..


----------



## Ash_bash (6 Mar 2021)

Thanks for the replys guys  

I didn't realise any of the main manufacturers didnt make 40cm leds 

I had considered 2 of the fluval nanos, they would work great but might look alittle bulky on the tank and subtract from the simple aesthetic i was after, i was wanted a sort of sleek Minamilist design to compliment the aquascape. 

I had come across the cheaper Chinese stuff but you get what you pay for with that stuff and I've brought them before and not been to happy with them. 

Ive got two chihiros lighting a 35 cube and im really happy withcthe quality of these, couldn't seem to find a 40cm one though. 

I may have to try and suspend one like you've suggested, I just hope I can make it look nice, maybe make it out of a couple of coat hangers


----------



## Ash_bash (6 Mar 2021)

I forgot to mention It could do with Ideally do with being dimmable, as its such a shallow tank I can see me needing to tone it down alittle. 

I found this but i dont know if its dimmable, and im not to stoked on it being jet black. 








						Dennerle Trocal LED 40 - 18W Lights for Aquariums 38-55 cm
					

High Quality - High Output LED lights Made in Germany. Extremely Long Life Time. Perfect for even the highest Aquarium Plant Demands




					www.pro-shrimp.co.uk


----------



## alto (6 Mar 2021)

Ash_bash said:


> Ive got two chihiros lighting a 35 cube and im really happy withcthe quality of these, couldn't seem to find a 40cm one though.


Chihiros website includes a few 401 options


----------



## Ash_bash (6 Mar 2021)

I did come across those but no one in the uk seems to have them, iv seen some on aliexpress, might have to risk it for a biscuit, I've never brought anything from overseas before so it kind of scared me off


----------



## alto (6 Mar 2021)

If you search ukaps, you should find several positive reports for aliexpress 
BUT
also some directions to just contact Chihiros directly, they give you a shop option where their warranty is valid 
(Remember only “authorized dealers” are supported by manufacturer warranty)


----------



## Nick potts (6 Mar 2021)

Amazon product


----------



## oreo57 (6 Mar 2021)

Ash_bash said:


> Thanks for the replys guys
> 
> I didn't realise any of the main manufacturers didnt make 40cm leds
> 
> ...


Finnex does


----------



## Courtneybst (25 Mar 2021)

@Ash_bash Hey, what did you end up going with? I'm in a similar boat looking for something for a 43cm tank.


----------



## Ash_bash (26 Mar 2021)

I ended up shipping In a chihiros c2, think they look pretty neat and I like all the Bluetooth settings. 
Think it was around £50 something on Amazon but it did come over from China.
hopefully setting it up for a dry start this weekend so I'll let you know if its any good 
Hopefully it'll reach all the corner's okay.




Courtneybst said:


> @Ash_bash Hey, what did you end up going with? I'm in a similar boat looking for something for a 43cm tank.


----------

